
Why aren't Tour de France riders going any faster? - georgecmu
http://bicycles.stackexchange.com/questions/7661/why-arent-tour-de-france-riders-going-any-faster
======
noselasd
Well, at one point you're going to hit the limit of humans.

When aerodynamics, bike mechanics and weight, cycling techniques and strength
and other biological factors have all been optimized - there's only so much a
human body can do.

And the optimizations that can be done, will not necessarily be improved
linearly each year - I'd certainly expect this curve to flatten out.

------
siddboots
There are some really great responses here. Well worth reading the whole
thread.

Thanks for posting.

------
phireal
It's interesting to note the slight flattening out in the required power since
~2000 (around 220W). Perhaps the sport really is cleaning itself up.

